# mal wieder Stimme verändern



## Almjodler (18. April 2002)

Hi,
http://www.ktk-clan.net/
gebt euch mal das intro (nicht auf den inhalt, sondern lediglich auf die stimme achten), ist doch der Hammer mit der Stimme oder????!!! (der sound is mindfields von prodigy falls es jemand interessiert). Ich hab die Jungs mal gefragt wie die das gemacht haben, und die haben gemeint dass sie dafür extra ins Tonstudio gegangen sind und des professionell am Mixtable usw. machen lassen haben. 
Tja nur sowas besitze ich leider nict, kann mir jemand Tipps geben wie ich so eine Stimme auch hinbekomme, mit irgendwelcher Software oder ach was weis ich wie  (nur kommt mir bitte nicht mit diesen tricks wie "trink milch rauch eine schachtel zigaretten erkälte dich ..." )


----------



## Almjodler (18. April 2002)

hmmmm, so viele hits und keine Antwort? schade  
helft mir doch mal bitte ich weis doch dass ihr es wisst


----------



## AKM<2b> (19. April 2002)

Na also du könntest diese Stimme nachmachen und es ist nicht mal unbedingt schwer...

Du brauchst
Einen guten Waveeditor (Wavelab, Cooledit...)

Nimm deine Stimme als Wav auf
Dann Such irgendwo die Funktion Pitch. 
Pitch macht die Stimme höher oder Tiefer wie dus halt willst.
Jetzt musst du eben mal glotzen ob der wirklich nur die höhe verändert oder auch die Geschwindigkeit vom Sample... wichtig ist... die Geschwindigkeit muss dieselbe bleiben. 

von deinem Ausgangswav machst du eine Version die Tiefer ist und eine die etwas höher ist. 

danach mixt du die alle in dem Verhältnis wie du es halt magst. wobei das tiefe wohl am lautesten sein soll.

Fertig

2b


----------



## Almjodler (19. April 2002)

hm, die Kurzanleitung klingt nicht schlecht, nur versteh nicht warum das dann so viel anders klingen soll, ich will nicht dass dann irgendeiner ankommt und das ding so zurückverändert dass der meine Originalstimme wieder hat, wäre bisschen peinlich  , oder ist dafür dass mit der zusätlzlichen Hohen Stimme reinmixen gedacht, weil einen anderen Sinn von der Hohen reingemixten Stimme kann ich mir nicht denken ....


----------



## AKM<2b> (20. April 2002)

na das mit dem hohen reinmixen bringt noch so den letzten schliff, und lässt das nicht so billig klingen.. Wenn du mal im Fernsehen/Kino hinhörst dann sind alle Monsterstimmen immer mit viel tief und ein bischen hoch. und je mehr drin desto schwerer rückgängig machbar...

2b


----------



## Almjodler (20. April 2002)

k, vielen dank für die infos ich probiers mal

(p.s.: woher kennst du dich so gut mit dem Zeug aus? )


----------



## Arno (24. April 2002)

Hi Almjodler!!

Das beste Stimmbearbeitungstool (leider auch das teuerste) ist
Antares Autotune (http://www.antarestec.com).

Mit diesem Plugin (Cubase oder Wavelab vorausgesetzt) ist die 
Stimmenbarbeitung in allen Variationen möglich.

Fast alle größeren Musikstudios arbeiten mit diesem Teil und die 
Bearbeitung ist in vielen Titeln unüberhörbar.

Lad Dir doch mal die Demoversion runter und probier doch ein paar Einstellungen aus.
Gleichfalls würde ich mir die Arbeitsanleitung von derselben Seite runterziehen, denn ganz ohne Anleitung wirst Du nicht weiterkommen.


Gruß


Arno


----------



## stiffy (24. April 2002)

hoi

da ich zufällig von ktk komm kann ich bestätigen das jeri und keyser dafür extra in nem tonstudio waren. wollts nur mal anmerken.

irgendjemand hat ma gesagt das er mit steinberg wavelab fast nen ähnlichen effekt erzielt hätte. kann mich aber nich mehr dran erinnern wers war


----------

